# Jaki make.conf do notebooka C2D P7450 4GB RAM Nvidia

## bumblebee989

WITAM

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jaki powinienem zrobić make.conf do mojego notebooka. Chodzi mi od podstawowe parametry takie jak CFLAGS CXXFLAGS i MAKEOPTS

Parametry:

Core 2 Duo P7450 (Penryn 45nm 2130MHz)

Centrino 2

4GB RAM 800MHz

Nvidia GeForce 9200GS

Intel AGN 5100

Marvell Youkon 10/100/1000

Bluetooth Broadcom

Realtek HD Audio

Z góry dzięki. Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

```
CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -msse4.1"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 --quiet"

```

Dla gentoo testing / funtoo powinny byc odpowiednie (chodzi o nowe gcc i caly toolchain.

----------

## bumblebee989

Mogę bez problemów wpisać core2 bo słyszałem że podobno taka zmienna nie istnieje i podaje się zamiast niej presscot?

----------

## rapidus

 *bumblebee989 wrote:*   

> Mogę bez problemów wpisać core2 bo słyszałem że podobno taka zmienna nie istnieje i podaje się zamiast niej presscot?

 

core2 jest od gcc 4.3. Dla wcześniejszych wersji jest nacona:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx

presscot jest dla systemu 32bitowego, nacona i core2 dla systemu 64bitowego.

Edit:

core2 jest dla obu profili  :Wink: 

----------

## mziab

Dla GCC 4.1 jest -march=prescott albo -march=nocona. Od GCC 4.3 można użyć -march=core2 albo po prostu wrzucić -march=native i pozwolić GCC dobrać optymalne flagi.

----------

## bumblebee989

Aha no to podam parametr Core2 bo już nie raz się zawiodłem na programach które miały automatycznie coś same wybrać. A czy doradzicie mi jeszcze jakie dobrać flagi USE pod w/w sprzęt i środowisko XFCE, nagrywanie płyt, chodzenie po internecie, słuchanie muzyki i oglądanie filmów?

----------

## SlashBeast

as-needed, dodawaj flagi kiedy jakiejs potrzebujesz.

----------

## bumblebee989

WITAM

Musiałem dać zmienną nocona zamiast core2 i wyrzucić msse4.1 ponieważ mój procesor tego nie obsługuje.

Dałem więc:

```
-march:nocona -msse3 -O2
```

Ale zastanawiam się czy nie lepiej było by dać

```
-march:nocona -mmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -O2
```

Co myślicie jak będzie lepiej?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *bumblebee989 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Musiałem dać zmienną nocona zamiast core2 i wyrzucić msse4.1 ponieważ mój procesor tego nie obsługuje.

 

Raczej Twoje stare gcc, penryn wspiera sse4.1

 *bumblebee989 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dałem więc:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

skad pomysl na dwukropek po march? Bzdura, dodawanie mno mmx,sse,sse2,sse3 jest bzdura, nocona to ma w sobie.

----------

## bumblebee989

Sory pomyliło mi się, miało być tak -march=nocona. Czytałem że Penryn wspiera msse 4.1 i defakto mój też powinien ale jak daje takiego confinga jak mi wyżej podaliście to nie mogę skompilować żadnego programu bo zaraz po jego pobraniu wyrzuca błędy. Jak zmieniłem samą zmienną z -march=core2 na -march=nocona to zaczął z kolei wyrzucać błędy z msse4.1 i dopiero jak usunąłem msse4.1 z make.conf to zaczęło wszystko hulać.

Nie wiem czemu u mnie to nie chce działać, może te Penryny montowane w notebookach tego nie wspierają.

PS. Dzięki za confing jest ok, wszystko inne działa dobrze.

----------

## mziab

Nie możesz skompilować, bo w GCC 4.1.3 nie ma jeszcze -march=core2 i -msse4.1. Nie ma to nic wspólnego z możliwościami procesora.

----------

## bumblebee989

A jak wgrać nowe GCC, da sie to jakoś zrobić?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Użyj emerge - jak zawsze w Gentoo...   :Confused: 

----------

## Spaulding

1. pobierz stage3 z currenta  :Wink: 

2. pobierz stage3, emerge --sync, emerge -avu gcc, zmien flagi dla gcc, emerge -avuD world  :Wink: 

----------

## bumblebee989

A po co mam pobierac Stage3 skoro juz mam caly system zainstalowany i skonfigurowany wlasnie z Stage3?

Przy kompilacji GCC mam wykasowac wszystkie obecne flagi i ustawic flagi tylko dla GCC?

Skad wziasc flagi dla GCC?

----------

## SlashBeast

W stabilnym gentoo (arch, nie ~arch) jest chyba gcc 4.1.2 które ani sse4 nie wspiera, ani march=core2.

----------

## bumblebee989

Nom chyba tak bo ja mam właśnie jakoś teraz wersje GCC 4.1. Próbowałem zainstalować GCC4.3.3 poleceniem emerge -uva gcc ale niestety kompilator się wsypał jakoś pod koniec kompilacji i teraz nie mogę skompilować żadnego programu i środowiska graficznego.

Przy próbie kompilacji gcc4.3.3 miałem tak ustawiony make.conf

```

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nacona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 --quiet"

```

Kompilator najlepiej jest chyba najlepiej zmieniać jeszcze podczas wczesnej fazy instalacji systemu (jeszcze w chroot), dobrze myślę i czy w ogóle warto zmieniać na nowy kompilator?

Da się jeszcze coś zrobić i skompilować to środowisko graficzne czy już niestety pozostaje mi tylko format?

Pozdrawiam i dzięki wszystkim za pomoc

----------

## mziab

Nie możesz skompilować niczego, bo wpisałeś złą nazwę architektury. Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "nacona", jest "nocona". Druga sprawa: póki nie przełączysz kompilatora za pomocą gcc-config, używa starego. Fałszywy alarm wszczynasz  :Smile: 

----------

## m1k0

ja mogę zaproponować native dla GCC 4.3

----------

## bumblebee989

Wiem że powinno być nocona, przepraszam źle przepisałem. W make.conf mam -march=nocona. Wszystko jak do tej pory się kompilowało i instalowało (mianowicie: gentoolkit, portage, hotplug, superadduser itd..), jak na razie nie mogę tylko skompilować nowego GCC4 i zależności XFCE4.

Kompilacja GCC4 dochodzi do końca ale jest cały rząd czerwonych gwiazdek z lewej strony ekranu tak samo z zależnością do XFCE4.

----------

## mziab

Rząd czerwonych gwiazdek to niezbyt precyzyjne określenie. Podaj dokładniejszy błąd. Bez tego będzie trudno ustalić co dokładnie zrobiłeś nie tak.

----------

## bumblebee989

A wiec tak to jest moj make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3 --quiet"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-gnome -kde -qt3 -qt4 gtk X dbus hal startup-notification xscreensaver mmx sse sse2 ssl dvd dvdr cdr alsa"

#Konfiguracja X11

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboards mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

```

Takie cos otrzymuje na sam koniec po probie kompilacji GCC

```

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4788:  Called toolchain_src_compile

 *             environment, line 5309:  Called gcc_src_compile

 *             environment, line 3073:  Called gcc_do_make

 *             environment, line 2864:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" STAGE1_CFLAGS="${STAGE1_CFLAGS}" LIBPATH="${LIBPATH}" BOOT_CFLAGS="${BOOT_CFLAGS}" ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET} || die "emake failed with ${GCC_MAKE_TARGET}";

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed with bootstrap-lean

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r1/temp/build.log'

```

A takie cos otrzymuje przy probie kompilacji XFCE4 i wywala sie na jakiejs zaleznosci

```

 *

 * ERROR: dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   48:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2495:  Called distutils_src_compile

 *             environment, line  701:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       ${python} setup.py build "$@" || die "compilation failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   compilation failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2/temp/environment'.

 *

```

I jak myslicie czego to moze byc wina?

----------

## SlashBeast

Naprawde myslsiz, ze to co teraz dales mowi dlaczego sie nie kompiluja paczki? Zapostuj wiecej bledu (to NAD TYM co wkleiles) lub wystaw gdzies cale build.log'i.

----------

## bumblebee989

Proszę poniżej linki logu z budowy gcc:

http://www.bumblebee989.cba.pl/michal/gccbuildlog

http://www.bumblebee989.cba.pl/michal/gccenviroment

Myśle że teraz wystarczy  :Smile: 

----------

## mbar

dodaj -fortran do USE, do niczego nie jest potrzebny.

nikt ci nie powiedział, że trzeba pokazać wynik emerge --info, jeśli chcesz jakiejś pomocy?

----------

## bumblebee989

Nie nikt mi nie powiedział ale proszę już daje wynik. Ale niestety to co napisałeś nic nie dało nadal jest dokładnie to samo podczas próby kompilacji GCC

```

Michal michal # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.9 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_P7450_@_2.13GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 22 Mar 2009 22:45:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 --quiet"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X acl amd64 berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri gdbm gpm gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog midi mmx mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification sysfs tcpd unicode xorg xscreensaver zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboards mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Michal michal # 

```

----------

## bumblebee989

Z GCC jeszcze się nie uporałem ale nie ważne, może zabiorę się za to innym razem. Za niedługo będę przeinstalowywywał system i chce dobrze ustawić make.conf z dobrymi flagami. Mam zamiar instalować środowisko gnome z możliwością słuchania muzyki, oglądania filmów, grania w gry po przez Wine i przeglądania zdjęć.

Mój obecny make.conf

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# LDFLAGS=" -Wl, -O1 -Wl, --sort-common -Wl, --as-needed -Wl, ---hash-style=gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 --quiet"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="X xcomposite nvidia opengl xvmc dga directfb acpi gtk gnome mmx sse sse2 ssl -ipv6 java java6 javascript wifi bluetooth alsa acc lame mp3 vorbis wavpack win32codecs mpeg x264 xvid ffmpeg cups hal startup-notification xscreensaver gstreamer xinerama bzip2 gzip szip zlib a52 vcd dvd cdr dvdr cairo jbig exif gif gimp jpeg jpeg2k png raw tiff wmf xpm"

#xorg-x11

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

#Linguas

LINGUAS="en pl"

# Portage mirrors

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.vectranet.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

# Portage rsync

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

# Layman

source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf

```

Które flagi USE byście tutaj zostawili a które wyrzucili i w ogóle co myślicie o tym make.conf, czy taki będzie dobry?

----------

